# إعتداء بالضرب على القمص مكاري يونان أثناء عظته الأسبوعية‏



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

قام زوج إحدى السيدات بالإعتداء [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=47546"]بالضرب [/URL][URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=47546"]على [/URL][URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=47546"]القمص [/URL]مكاري يونان أثناء [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=47546"]عظته [/URL][URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=47546"]الأسبوعية [/URL]منذ ساعات،إلا أنه لم يصبه بأضرار جسدية بعد تدخل عدد من "الخدام" المجاورين للقمص يونان والدفاع عنه. تعود أسباب تلك الحادثة الغريبة من نوعها إلى رفض [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=47546"]القمص [/URL]الصلاة لسيدة تدعي بأن هناك روحًا شيطانيًا بداخلها مما دفع زوجها للغضب لذلك الرفض.
تاريخ نشر الخبر : 20/02/2010​


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

يعني نقول ايه دي تصرفات واحد يفهم دي ؟؟؟
نقول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

*ميررسى لييك
نورت الموضوع*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 فبراير 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IPni7vs_Hc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*للاسف الجهل اعمى عيون الناس *

* والعنف صار من اهم ميزات البعض حتى مع الرموز الدينيه*

*شكرا دودوز على نقل الخبر * ​


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

*ميررسى لييك
نورت الموضوع
يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2010)

مش ممكن يبقى التفكير وصل للدرجة دى​


----------



## Coptic Adel (20 فبراير 2010)

*مش لاقي كلام اقوله غير قمة التخلف والهمجية والانحطاط

تلاقي الزوج هو اللي عليه شيطان مش الزوجة 

بس شيطان اسمه محمد 
*​


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى ليييكى
يسوع يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

*ميررسى لييك
نورت الموضوع
يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا للخبر .  ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

*ميررسى لييك
نورت الموضوع
يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## zezza (20 فبراير 2010)

حاجة غريبة اوى 
ربنا يرحمنا

شكرا دودوز على نقل الخبر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 فبراير 2010)

*خيرا تعمل ......

ميرسى للخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى ليييكى
يسوع يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى لييكى
يسوع يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 فبراير 2010)

طيب ماهو ممكن ابونا مكاري يرفض دخول المسلمين اصلا للكنيسة او الصلاة لاجلهم

هو دايما كدا جزاء محبتنا يبقي الرد بالطريقة دي

عماتا ابونا مكاري اخد بركة 

لانه اهين لاجل المحبة وعمل الرحمة

ربنا يباركك يا ابي مكاري ويديك النعمة والصحة​


----------



## Coptic Adel (20 فبراير 2010)

*ده الفيديو الخاص بالحدث

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IPni7vs_Hc
*​


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى ليييك يا كوبتك مينا
نورت الموضوع 
هما فعلا ممكن يمنعوا دخول المسلمين الكنيسة فى مسلمين بعد ما الروح الشرير بيخرج منهم بيامنوا بالمسيح وده سبب مشاكل للقمص مكارى يونان 
فازاى يمنعوهم بقى ؟؟؟​*


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

*​*[/FONTميررررسى لييييك يا كوبتك عادل
على الفيديو
يسوع يبارك حياتك ويعوضك]


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يحافظ عليك يا ابانا​


----------



## BITAR (21 فبراير 2010)

*لا بد من اثبات وجودهم البربرى فى كل مكان*
*مهما كان قدسيه المكان*
*ربنا معاك يا ابانا القمص مكارى يونان*​


----------



## dodoz (22 فبراير 2010)

*ميررسى لييك
نورت الموضوع
يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## dodoz (22 فبراير 2010)

*ميررسى ليك
نورت الموضوع
يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا معاك يا ابونا ويحافظ عليك ​*


----------



## SALVATION (22 فبراير 2010)

_زى اللى ضرب الكاهن على دماغة علشان ياخد بركة_
_يارب انت رحيم ولا تبادلنا الغضب_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## dodoz (19 أبريل 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ربنا معاك يا ابونا ويحافظ عليك ​*




امييين
ميرسى لييكى يا انجى
نورتى الموضوع 
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodoz (23 أبريل 2010)

salvation قال:


> _زى اللى ضرب الكاهن على دماغة علشان ياخد بركة_
> _يارب انت رحيم ولا تبادلنا الغضب_
> _شكراا للخبر_​




امييين
ميرسى لمرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## Mason (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الخبر 
وربنا يحافظ علية هو وابونا ذكريا بطرس 
لانهم سبب بركة لنفوس كثيرة 
امييييييييييييييييين


----------



## dodoz (23 أبريل 2010)

امييين امييين 
يسوع قادر انه يحافظ على ولاده
ميرسى لمرورك يا حبى
نورتى


----------



## داود 2010 (24 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يهدى وينو عقول هذة العينات الى منجرفة بعيد عن القطيع


----------



## dodoz (24 أبريل 2010)

داود 2010 قال:


> ربنا يهدى وينو عقول هذة العينات الى منجرفة بعيد عن القطيع




*اميــــــــــن*
*ميررسى لمرورك*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## salamboshra (24 أبريل 2010)

*يرجى من اخوتى الافاضلتحرى الدقة فى الاخبار + كيف بتقول فى الخبر من ساعات + وتاريخ نشر الخبر 20/4 اى يوم الثلاثاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو المعزرة والرب يبارك خدمتكم!!!! اتمنى ان اكون انا المخطىء او التوضيح*


----------



## dodoz (26 أبريل 2010)

salamboshra قال:


> *يرجى من اخوتى الافاضلتحرى الدقة فى الاخبار + كيف بتقول فى الخبر من ساعات + وتاريخ نشر الخبر 20/4 اى يوم الثلاثاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو المعزرة والرب يبارك خدمتكم!!!! اتمنى ان اكون انا المخطىء او التوضيح*



حضرتك تاريخ النشر 20/2 وليس 20/4
رااجع اخر سطر فى الموضوع وحضرتك تعرف


----------

